# Hog trough for feed and water



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

Any suggestions on a quick simple method to build a trough for feed and water for two pigs?

the feed and water bucket/pail dont stay "upright" for some reason :sing:


thanks


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

For a feed trough all you need is two 2X12X8s. Cut three feet off of each 2X12. Lay the 5 foot sections in a "V" shape to form the trough and bolt/screw together. Take the 3 foot cut offs and form the ends/legs of the trough. Takes about 10 minutes to build one and it works great for my hogs. I use a smaller version made out of 2X10s for younger piglets. Hope all this makes sense.

See the waterer thread for 55 gallon waterer with a nipple. Trust me you wont' regret building one and depending on the cost of the barrel they only cost about 30 dollars or so to build.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

we use old implament tires, cut the top sidewall off the top and sandwhich two old disks to the bottom to make it water tight. its heavy enough that the sows can't flip it or damage it. we also split a 30 gallon plastic barrel in half to form a trough about 1 foot tall and 3 foot long then we attach wood boards to the ends to keep it from rocking.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

We used a 15 gallon and a 50 gallon food grade barrel cut in half and bolted a 2 by 6 by 6 on each side 

Works great and all you need is a barrel (craigslist) sawsall or something to cut plastic (only use plastic steel will cut them up bad) and 2 2 by 6 by 12 and cut them in half (had laying around in the barn) and 4 bolts per ttrough (2 on each side) had laying around 

So we got 4 troughs made for free 

Also had a wooded one that we made to make a V but we found they couldnt get it all out of there and in the summer times if it gets wet it rots and pigs like to get everything wet and when they were little they use to sleep in the V type feeders and wasted feed

But with the plastic ones make sure you file it all down you dont want any sharp spots to cause deep cuts on the pigs 

And the 15 gallon cut in half was for the smaller ones and the 50 gallon or might of been 55 gallons we made for when they got bigger 

And for the waterer we just cut the top off a 50 or 55 gallon barrel and put 2 valves for them to drink out of 

And for the little ones we made a wooden base and layed a 15 gallon barrel on its side and had the valve on the top where a whole allready was and cut a little fill hole up top


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

Menglish said:


> For a feed trough all you need is two 2X12X8s. Cut three feet off of each 2X12. Lay the 5 foot sections in a "V" shape to form the trough and bolt/screw together. Take the 3 foot cut offs and form the ends/legs of the trough. Takes about 10 minutes to build one and it works great for my hogs. I use a smaller version made out of 2X10s for younger piglets. Hope all this makes sense.
> 
> See the waterer thread for 55 gallon waterer with a nipple. Trust me you wont' regret building one and depending on the cost of the barrel they only cost about 30 dollars or so to build.


Thanks Menglish and others !! I made the V trough like you suggested and it seems to be working great. Made it a lil smaller tho for smaller pigs.

The 55 gallon waterer....What type of nipple system works best and where can i get one. Ive got the barrell allready !!!

thanks !!
cb


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

TSC, QC supply, Orscheln and other farm supply stores should have them. If that is the only water supply the pigs have that may work good. However i have ponds and a creek that the pigs have access to. I made one setup with the nipples and the pigs just played with it and got there water from the pond or creek. So i setup a 50 gal. barrel up high with a stable container below with the water dripping down into pan with fresh water all the time. Got it where i feed the pigs. They drink from the fresh well water most times.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/myphotos
This is a link to my picasa page. I put pictures of my waterer there. Let me know if it works! LOL


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Link doesn't work. I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

http://https://picasaweb.google.com/117618423209943142709/Pictures#5759849492337366866


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We find that the 50 to 65 gallon plastic drums work very well. We cut them to a variety of heights depending on the animal size. Some we set into the ground for waterers in series down the mountain. Put a few rocks in so if a piglet falls in it can get out. The rubber made containers also work well although they're more expensive. Here are some pix.

Blue Water Ice | Sugar Mountain Farm

http://www.sugarmtnfarm.com/blog/uploaded_images2010/BlogWatererCIMG0448.jpg

All the Whey in the World | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------

